# Anyone know of any pics of over reved motors?



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Jeff has the most excellent one I've seen:
http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/dsc00022.jpg

He has more is you back out on his main page
Jeff Shanb has some pics of an over rev'd motor at his site
http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/

You can also check out Jim Husteds Hall of Flames
http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/ouch/


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

electrabishi said:


> Jeff has the most excellent one I've seen:
> http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/dsc00022.jpg


Don't know what the fuss is about. It looks perfectly normal to me.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, it looks fine to me... 
If you're going for that gas turbine look 


But seriosly, i tlooks to be only a few scratches... heh heh


----------



## the slashmaster (Feb 24, 2008)

electrabishi said:


> Jeff has the most excellent one I've seen:
> http://cvevs.jfs-tech.com/dsc00022.jpg
> 
> He has more is you back out on his main page
> ...


Forgot I posted this one. THanks Electrabishi, that's just what I was looking for! That site shows just how a motor comes apart. Now does anyone know where to buy that rectangular wire that large motors like these seems to have? Also can the more popular motors like these be wrapped for higher rpm?


----------

